# Hauling in a out of state cow?



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

I know it would be best to get a cow close to home. But if you can't at the time your ready, what problems would you encounter bringing one from another state?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Depends on what your state Ag Department requires. It varies from state to state and may even vary as to what they require from different states. In other words, they may require a certain test or health paper on a cow coming from one state, but not require it on a cow coming from another state. 

The only way to really know is the check with the Department in your state and find out.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

what he said


in fact it might be able to go from stste a to state b BUT NOT BE ABLE to go from stste b to a without some test


----------



## Pat (Jul 24, 2004)

Not sure about Indiana... but moved 2 heifers from Wisconsin last fall. Just went up and got them. 

Arkansas has no regulation to register animals on a farm... I'm sure the guy I bought them from had to provide paperwork up there though... Wisconsin has lots and lots of documentation for farming now... (nothing like when I was working on grade "B" once upon a time ago (early '60s)... back then Wisconsin was a farming state.

Best route was little north to Minnesota, then the whole way through Iowa and Missouri back to Arkansas (with the most freeways)... never had a stitch of problems on the way back home either.

If you don't have to show that they are on your farm, why worry?

Pat


----------



## sunnyday (Aug 7, 2009)

We transported our Jersey from WY to CO. I called the state ag. office and found out what we had to have...a health cert, TB test, and I think one other thing. We never had to show anyone anything on the 8 hour drive back though. We thought better to have it all then have to turn around! Here is the link for the usda #'s...

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/import_export/animals/animal_import/animal_imports_states.shtml

Good luck!


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

All the years I have hauled livestock nobody has ever sat on the borders waiting for livestock to come across. But I have always had papers for what ever I was hauling, best thing to do is check with the state your coming from, and the state your going into.And your vet. should be able to tell you that one. Most the time it`s not to big a deal.Thanks Marc.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

Your vet should be able to tell you what is required.

In some states there are outbreaks of disease, while other states may be free of that disease. If you're buying from a diseased state, you should insist upon a health certificate before bringing in an animal that could potentially kill your entire herd.

The fine for carrying an animal from a diseased state across state lines can be very high.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

When I have bought breeding bulls from out of state all I had to do was give the seller a delivery address and his vet filled out the paper work and I paid the bill.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

PAT if you had a wreck with animals in trailer and no paper work fines and more fines


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

It doesn't cost too much to get health certification on cattle. Just remember that if you need a TB test, (which most states require if not all for dairy cattle) to plan ahead. The vet has to see the animal twice. Once to inject the syrum and again to check for reaction. I believe it is 48 or 72 hours between the two.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

To get a heifer into MI, I had to have a vet certify she was healthy and disease free. My vet here didn't know anything about it, so I called the Dept of Ag. They will tell you. That said, no one met me at the state border. I have yet to show that vet certificate to anyone. She made a great hit from the back of my van at the toll booths coming across Chicago!


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Check with you local vet or State Vet. If you have the health papers sighed by the vet you will have no problems if some heath questions arise. Make sure she comes form a clean herd for bangs and is TB tested.
Say you bring a cow or bull across state lines and after say a yr carry that animal to the sale, they test for bangs and she is hot, what you going to do? They are going to come to your farm test all cattle as a million questions and you finally say I bought this cow form out of state , lets see the health papers, I didn't get any , just went up and got her, you are in big trouble my friend


----------



## Levonsa (Dec 17, 2008)

Like everyone has said it depends on the states. I do know there are Ag check stations inside the Florida borders and if you pass with a trailer without stopping they will be pulling you over shortly. There is a huge penalty for not stopping at that station, even if your trailer is empty. If you have an animal, you had better have all the right paper work. I missed the exit for it once, and the happily explained how it all worked. I hauled some cows to Arizona once, and either Texas or Arizona had them as well. The few dollars for any required tests, is cheap insurance against the fines you could face if stopped.


----------



## Jay (Feb 5, 2008)

How do you know a cow is healthy if you don't have them tested before buying? Many cows look healthy but not all are.
I shake my head at the number of people who buy a cow and never think twice about tests, until she gets sick.
Knowing they are healthy before you bring them home is peace of mind.

Also, some states if you do not have paperwork, and get stopped, the animal is either considered stolen (how do they KNOW its yours or you just bought her?) or put instantly into quarentine, at YOUR expense.

Save yourself a headache and have your sellers' vet call your state vet/ag dept and get the proper tests/paperwork done.
I used to think it "wasn't important" either. Until a friend of mine got a cow with Johne's (tested months after she got her home, exposing all her other cattle).....I've never been stopped either, but don't want to take the chance of not having proper documentation with me.


----------



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to check with those nice government people. I'll ask my neighbor who he uses for a vet.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

A good vet is a necessity if you're going to have cattle. Good large animal vets are hard to find, too. When you find one, treat him right. He has a lot of people competing for his time.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## adadriga (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the insight Genebo, I'll remember that.

Mark


----------

